# PC cod 5



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Right dont get this wrong Im not asking to cheat in online mp games!
but..
Ive downloaded a few zombie maps,they are co-op maps but I know how to play them in single player using the /map + name code in the console.
Now,the one I want to know is how do I get round the "cheats not enabled on this server" thing? I want to put god mode on but it wont let me.On the normal zombie maps you can play as a proper single player through mission select all the codes work but not on co-op maps.
Can anyone help?
TIA.


----------

